# new to the madman collection lol



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

picked these up for next to nothin..group shot--  the lake shore honey bottle i dug today to the far left


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

breakdown, druid oll 2.75


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

larkin strap sided???


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

wil - mar soda, from baltimore a little out of my collecting area but.. its mint and bim 2.75 on the back heel it reads average capacity 8 ozs


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

tivoli from va.  cheap and mint 1916


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

early virginia beer bim  also very cheap, id rather dig bottles but at these prices ...........................


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 4, 2010)

I definitely don't have a Wil-Mar like that one, I like all the block & script embossing!


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

hey steve ya i had to grab it its freakin mint and bim


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

hey steve heres the whole thang


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2010)

this dealer has a ton of baltimore stuff  milks sodas ill have to get names!


----------



## Wangan (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice roundup Mike.[]  I dug a broken Lakeshore honey last year and this is the second one Ive seen on here since then without the cap. Ill have to go back and get that cap in case someone wants one.I love the honeycomb embossing on the honey, but the Wil-Mar is way better.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2010)

hey tim thanks! i like the lake shores as well, heres some pix of others ive collected and dug


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2010)

heres the pix


----------



## Wangan (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice! The different closures tell me they must have been in business for some time.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2010)

tim yes the bottles pictured are from the late 30s early 40s but i believe there are older variants possibly toc, sorry no info on the product .,,,,, anyone???


----------



## waskey (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice finds there, almost all the Wilmar bottles ive seen are common and have the same style of script mixed with block lettering on the front. However the letters look thicker than most ive seen. Also the Druid Oll is a Baltimore bottle and a fairly rare one I belive; its supposed to say Druid Oil but its a missprint.


----------



## mdavenport (Jul 6, 2010)

Good finds, Mike... you're a great scrounger!  While Charlie may be known as the "Jumbo" finder, you might go down in history as the "honey jar guy."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2010)

Great bottles!....I've thought of doing a sub collection of Honey and Syrup containers....


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the Druid Oil (Oll) one.  Really neat.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch Mike[]---------i have 2 honey jars------nothing written on them[:'(]----but pictures of Bees flying around the jar. 30s-40s i think.   Fred.


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for all the kind comments, fred yes ive got a monarch honey jar with bees on it nice jar


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2010)

the pix of the monarch honey bottle with the bees


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2010)

the back, nice bottle


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2010)

The Druid Olls are interesting Baltimore meds. I find them every so often around here.


----------

